# Pigeon Trap is Out



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My son put my pigeon trap out on the top of a service station. He'll leave it wired open for a few days and let the pigeons get used to going in and out. Results will be posted later.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

We have caught 11 under a bridge near my office in the last week.
I went on a guided fishing trip yesterday and one of my buddy's was suppose to get the 
birds in the trap, but on my way home today, I see he did not get them.
They fly really well.
Good Luck on your trapping

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Blueline (Apr 12, 2011)

I find it to be a lot of fun trapping squabs. The building owners seem to like the free service that we do for them too.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a private message from a visitor this morning. For some reason I could not open it. The title was "How do you trap pigeons". So here goes. I bought my pigeon trap from Lion Country Supply (dog training supplier). It has two one way doors (one on each end). Prop the doors open for a few days. Put food in the trap. Use either sunflower seed, wild bird seed or scratch grain. If you can, put some water in the trap. After a few days the pigeons will go in and out of the trap. After a few days, remove the props from the doors. The pigeons will go in to get food and will be trapped. Check traps often.

The one way doors are simply bars that hang down that can be pushed inward but not out.


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Wayne, I have trapped thousands of pigeons and whole kernel corn is the way to go. It will keep the little birds away.


----------



## BREKKE22 (Mar 23, 2009)

Corn works for me too. I use the same idea of waiting two days before putting down the hatches!!


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

I was wondering where my birds were going???


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

just put two live ones in it to start with a bucket of grain and water and come back to a full trap the next day..


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Props coming off doors tomorrow. My son left them open longer than normal. Will run the traps Sat and Sun.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The thunderstorm yesterday evening messed up the pigeon trapping. It washed all the seed away and probably caused the pigeons to head for cover. One step back.


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Wayne Nutt said:


> The thunderstorm yesterday evening messed up the pigeon trapping. It washed all the seed away and probably caused the pigeons to head for cover. One step back.


You didn't use whole kernel corn


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Steve Babcock said:


> You didn't use whole kernel corn


Or, a live decoy.....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Or, a live decoy.....



Happy knows, he is a master


----------



## eastcarolinaguide (Jul 22, 2012)

I caught 3 under an overpass this week. I like whole kernel corn too. I've been told that they prefer whole kernel corn because the cracked corn hurts their throats? I see how it can happen, but I also know that pigeons gravel up too.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Got a new trap from nixalite.com last week.
caught first bird today,in new trap.
put homemade trap at a new bridge yesterday, waiting.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Broadbill (Mar 12, 2010)

Does the trap have to be elevated or could I have success on the ground?

BB


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Wayne, how's the hunt going? Have you caught a pigeon yet?

JS


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Broadbill said:


> Does the trap have to be elevated or could I have success on the ground?
> 
> BB


Trap can be on the ground, caught all mine with trap on ground or concrete.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

No pigeons. After the trap being in my attic for a couple of years the prongs were sticking. The pigeons were going in but getting out. Then my son hurt his back while on the building roof. It went out on him while on the roof and he didn't have his cell phone with him (in truck). He had to wait about 15 min on the roof before he could stand and climb down the ladder.
He has oiled up the trap and will put it back out when his back is better. We have caught lots of pigeons before so it has just been bad luck.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

both you and your son have back issues?
sombody did not get all his health checks done before breeding 

just kidding, 
hope you both recover. and get some birds


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My son just threw his back out. He got that from his mother. He is much better already. He remembers to take his cell phone with him now.


----------



## Broadbill (Mar 12, 2010)

Gregg,
If you don't mind me asking, which trap did you get and how do you like it?

Broadbill
Frank


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Broadbill said:


> Gregg,
> If you don't mind me asking, which trap did you get and how do you like it?
> 
> Broadbill
> Frank


Frank, I bought the SW2412 24x12x8 small trap w/doors at each end. Nixalite.com
I caught another bird today in this trap. This is the second bird in this new trap.
I have learned that it takes 3 or 4 days for the birds to hang out around the trap.
The home made trap I moved to a new bridge took 4 days for the birds to get acclamated.
Today there were birds all around the trap and on top of it, maybe we catch in the morning.
I'll keep you all posted.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Broadbill (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, right now I can get birds @ 3 for $10 so that's not bad. I may have to do the trap thing as time passes.

BB


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Broadbill said:


> Thanks, right now I can get birds @ 3 for $10 so that's not bad. I may have to do the trap thing as time passes.
> 
> BB


Frank, no birds for me today, i have decided to build my own coop.
It will be attatched to my kennel.
Carpenters will build friday. my pro will take 2 years to get his done.
i also found pigeons for$3.50ea. will catch as i have time.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A new mattress cured my sons back issues.


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

A buddy and i netted 16 the other night from under an overpass near our house. Took us about an hour and was a lot more fun than trapping! cheaper too. Cops even drove by a couple times and didn't hassle us.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Im on a roll, catching pigeons out the ying yang.
My boys could not come build the coop on Friday, they are coming Monday.
I am running 2 traps now and will build 3 more next week.
My buddies are running blinds with shackled pigeons and having positive results with their dogs.
Any of ya'll doing any good on your trapping?

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

My homing pigeons brought in two new ones, not bad for Montana.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Coop is almost done, will finish in the morning.
I have not caught any birds in 2 days, maybe good got 12 in the garage
and 20 at the pro's.
Any one catching?

Gregg Leonard


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gonna head back out this weekend and snag some more from under the overpass


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Finished the coop today, should call it a pigeon condo, cost me a fortune.
Caught 3 more birds today and cut 10 2x4's into 2x2's to make more traps.
would post pics but I'm a techno idiot.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

How are yall making your own traps? Did you order the trap doors, then just build your own box to mount them on?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Pigeons are going like crazy in the Front range of Colorado, I can't keep up with the demand. Caught 303 and sold 220 the next day. Fastest way is to find where they are roosting and go in at night with a strobe light and fish net.

Dave


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

We switched to horse feed and got one yesterday. Kept him in there today and got 3 more. We won't catch up to 2labs at this rate but we're getting there. The "Judas" bird goes out again tomorrow to convince a few more..


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

I would like to join this post, I am purchasing for $3.50 each but after reading this thread I am looking under every bridge when I drive to work for pigeons. I found some near where I train and they hang out on the power line but not sure how to trap or net them. Does anyone have a pic or sketch on homemade trap. I am not sure where they are roosting, there is a small bridge nearby.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

jackh said:


> How are yall making your own traps? Did you order the trap doors, then just build your own box to mount them on?


We are making our doors out of 1/2 x1/2 wire screen cloth, with coat hanger wire around the edges.
Look at nixalite.com, I have one of their traps works great, copied their door design.
I am using 2x4's ripped in half for the frame and 1" chicken wire to cover.
about $9.00 in matls. per trap.
I am really busy at work this week, will try to build 3 traps on Sunday, gotta train Saturday.

Good Luck Trappers

Gregg Leonard


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Where do yall set your traps? Just under and overpass on the highway where pigeons hang out?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, and throw out alot of corn to attract from the start.
Caught 4 more since last post, they love the new coop.
put little bowls in today for nesting, and twigs, straws,etc.
Waiting for eggs.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## gd8 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gregg,
I am up in Chattanooga, which is a Desert for pigeons. If your supplier has ample quantities I would take a drive for those $3.50 pigeons. Driving would be easier....So far I have over $350 invested and yet to catch 1. ( $50 for trap, $300 for new tire after driving around abandon warehouses). thanks for the help. 
Gregg


----------



## archer66 (Jul 23, 2012)

If you see pigeons on power lines and there is a bridge or overpass nearby there's a pretty darn good chance that's where they are roosting. Wait until after dark and head in with a fish net and a flashlight. Don't shine the light directly on them.....SCOOP em up!!

Here is my question......describe if you don't mind how you are using these pigeons for training? Clip wings? Use and keep alive for later reuse? Kill/freeze/thaw use???


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

gd8 said:


> Gregg,
> I am up in Chattanooga, which is a Desert for pigeons. If your supplier has ample quantities I would take a drive for those $3.50 pigeons. Driving would be easier....So far I have over $350 invested and yet to catch 1. ( $50 for trap, $300 for new tire after driving around abandon warehouses). thanks for the help.
> Gregg


Hey Gregg, Palmetto Pigeon Plant, Sumter SC


----------



## gd8 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Gregg. Much appreciated!


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

"Here is my question......describe if you don't mind how you are using these pigeons for training? Clip wings? Use and keep alive for later reuse? Kill/freeze/thaw use???[/QUOTE]

I clip them, launch them and reuse them. I have had the same pigeons going on 6 months now and they are still laying eggs, trying to brood even with me grabbing them every 10 days or so to go train with.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

toss outa a box and shoot with a .12 gage is good as well. 
steady to shot?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

At times,
Every now and again.
I struggle with the moral and ethical nuances for a live bird being retrieved by dog after dog after dog.
So I just toss um in the air and dust um with the .12 gage.


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> At times,
> Every now and again.
> I struggle with the moral and ethical nuances for a live bird being retrieved by dog after dog after dog.
> So I just toss um in the air and dust um with the .12 gage.



Yes I know what you mean. I have only 1 dog and what I'll do is rotate say 4 birds on 4 marks using each only once in a session. Then back in the cage.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

O.clarki said:


> "Here is my question......describe if you don't mind how you are using these pigeons for training? Clip wings? Use and keep alive for later reuse? Kill/freeze/thaw use???


I clip them, launch them and reuse them. I have had the same pigeons going on 6 months now and they are still laying eggs, trying to brood even with me grabbing them every 10 days or so to go train with.[/QUOTE]

Just started my coop, I have about 30 in the coop.
Caught about 20 before and took them to the pro's for lack of place to keep them.
He clipped the wings on some and we shot them as flyers this weekend.
Guys have been using them shackled for blinds with good results.
I want to keep about 50 to breed and have a constant supply.
Just built and set out the new trap today. Took me way longer than I thought.
Glad I employ real carpenters to make a living.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> I clip them, launch them and reuse them. I have had the same pigeons going on 6 months now and they are still laying eggs, trying to brood even with me grabbing them every 10 days or so to go train with.


Just started my coop, I have about 30 in the coop.
Caught about 20 before and took them to the pro's for lack of place to keep them.
He clipped the wings on some and we shot them as flyers this weekend.
Guys have been using them shackled for blinds with good results.
I want to keep about 50 to breed and have a constant supply.
Just built and set out the new trap today. Took me way longer than I thought.
Glad I employ real carpenters to make a living.

Gregg Leonard[/QUOTE]

We can't use them on blinds here. If you are lucky the fire ants will carry them off before the dog gets to the blind. If you are unlucky well can you imagine a mouthful of fire ants?


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Gregg,

I am in the process of building my coop right now. Going to be 12x6x7tall and 2 outside flight areas for sun shine and about 20 breeding boxes. What do you have your birds on for feed? Right now I have mine on half and half of wild bird seed/15% protein chicken crumble. Seems to be working good. Are you planning to vaccinate your breeders???


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> Gregg,
> 
> I am in the process of building my coop right now. Going to be 12x6x7tall and 2 outside flight areas for sun shine and about 20 breeding boxes. What do you have your birds on for feed? Right now I have mine on half and half of wild bird seed/15% protein chicken crumble. Seems to be working good. Are you planning to vaccinate your breeders???


I am feeding cracked corn and have a pan of sand.
I have a guy that works for me that races pigeons and feeds pigeon pellets
in a 50lb bag for $18.00. I will get a bag next week at the feed store where I buy dog food.
All my birds are bridge birds, I have not thought about meds for them, do I need vacs?
I have noticed some birds are bigger and more aggresive, I think they are males.
My guy tells me they need 3 weeks or so to start pairing, right now they are from 2 bridges so they might know 
each other. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gregg Leonard


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Gregg, 

I honestly don't know about the vacsinations. I was hoping you could tell me. I was reading on a pigeon forum and they vacs their birds. I guess there are some viruses that can wipe out a group in a matter of weeks. Not too big of a deal when trapping them is half the fun, but I would hate to get all set up and lose my birds.

They will pair up extremely fast. Give them a nest box with a 10 inch bowl and some nest building material and they will take care of the rest. A good pair will produce 2 babies every 2 months with proper care!

I have not seen pigeon pellets around here. All I have seen is 34 dollar 30 lbs sack of racing pigeon food, no thanks. With the wild bird foods and chicken crumbles I get 85 lbs of food for about 26 dollars.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Gavin, thanks for the info., I think some of my Dollar Tree nest bowls are to small.
I will ditch them tomorrow and get 3 more of the larger bowls, I have 18 nest boxes in the coop.

I will ask my guy about meds at work today, if easy and cheap I'll do it.
If not the only vacs i'll be administering will be 12 gauge.
He did tell me not to mix the bridge birds and racing birds, but he also lets all of his birds
out daily and they come back in acouple hours. He keeps the prized $500.00 Belgian breeders
in the coop all the time, because they may not come back. However, when the racers have babies
they take the chicks away from the racer family and put them in a separate coop with bridge birds
that just had chicks. The bridge bird chicks are culled and the bridge birds adopt the racer chicks.
Reason, the bridge bird momma's milk is better than the racer momma's milk because she is kept lean to fly fast.
Chicks stay with bridge birds for about 3 weeks then put back in racer coop. Interesting to say the least.
These pigeon racer people are as crazy as we are about their sport/hobby.

I am running a 3 trap line and one of my training buddies just put out a trap yesterday, I'll keep ya'll posted.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

gd8 said:


> Gregg,
> I am up in Chattanooga, which is a Desert for pigeons. If your supplier has ample quantities I would take a drive for those $3.50 pigeons. Driving would be easier....So far I have over $350 invested and yet to catch 1. ( $50 for trap, $300 for new tire after driving around abandon warehouses). thanks for the help.
> Gregg


A member of a retriever club near you, pretty much gave away all of his birds & loft recently. Same fella has supplied me with a handful of birds through the years. Heck, we had a member that used to put out announcements about pigeons.


----------



## gd8 (Dec 4, 2011)

TN_LAB said:


> A member of a retriever club near you, pretty much gave away all of his birds & loft recently. Same fella has supplied me with a handful of birds through the years. Heck, we had a member that used to put out announcements about pigeons.


TN Lab... i have recently moved to Chattanooga and joined East Tn Retriever Club. (their core area seems to be 1-2 hours north of Chattanooga.) Is their another club more local. formal or informal. thanks


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Interesting read... How did you have your nest boxes built Gregg?

http://www.pigeonmania.com/male-pigeon-that-has-several-nest-boxes/


----------



## jpdorman01 (Aug 3, 2012)

Corn is the best


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> Interesting read... How did you have your nest boxes built Gregg?
> 
> http://www.pigeonmania.com/male-pigeon-that-has-several-nest-boxes/


Very cool read, I do not have doors on the nest boxes.
My boxes are 12"x12" with a 2" front lip and made of OSB.
I maybe need to take all but 3 or 4 males out of the coop, don't have time for all that training.
I've got a few big boys I call the Mack pigeons,they control the food, water and boxes.
My guy is coming over tomorrow to ID boys and girls, I wiil ask about the number of males in the coop.

Send me a pm with phone # and I will text you some pics of traps and coop if you want.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

pigeons mate until one gets taken away. i.e. you need a male for every female if you want breeding pairs.

I sent you a PM. I thought about putting a lip on the front but that would make it hard to scoop poop out?


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

gd8 said:


> TN Lab... i have recently moved to Chattanooga and joined East Tn Retriever Club. (their core area seems to be 1-2 hours north of Chattanooga.) Is their another club more local. formal or informal. thanks


ETRC is the one I was referring to. ETRC has a couple things on the calendar, so be sure to sign up for the newsletter.

There are quite a few dog folks in your area. I don't know if the Chattanooga club has organized training days or stuff like that, but they host a field trial at least once a year.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

savage25xtreme said:


> pigeons mate until one gets taken away. i.e. you need a male for every female if you want breeding pairs.
> 
> I sent you a PM. I thought about putting a lip on the front but that would make it hard to scoop poop out?


My Dad raced pigeons for a while and had, I'm sure, more high dollar pigeons than Mom knew about. He build his nest boxes as described above, about 12" x 12" with a front lip. The lip helped keep the nesting material in place and prevented babies from falling out before they were ready to leave the nest.

And I laughed at the comment about pigeon racers being as crazy about their sport as we are the dog games. So true. I mean $500 for a freaking pigeon????


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Rick_C said:


> My Dad raced pigeons for a while and had, I'm sure, more high dollar pigeons than Mom knew about. He build his nest boxes as described above, about 12" x 12" with a front lip. The lip helped keep the nesting material in place and prevented babies from falling out before they were ready to leave the nest.
> 
> And I laughed at the comment about pigeon racers being as crazy about their sport as we are the dog games. So true. I mean $500 for a freaking pigeon????


I know, he's got like 3 of the $500 studs, guess its like $3500 puppies?

No birds for me today, waiting for them to find my newest trap and food.
Gonna get my carpenters nail and staple guns this weekend and try to build 2 more traps.
I wanna catch a $500 stud bridge pigeon.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Gregg,

Do you want me to post the coop and trap pictures you sent me?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

savage25xtreme said:


> I thought about putting a lip on the front but that would make it hard to scoop poop out?


Fwiw, I've been keeping homers for the past 16 years and have settled on duplex nest boxes to maximize production from each of my pairs. That way, the best breeders can be sitting on eggs in one side while still bringing on youngsters in the other:









My boxes have fronts, but they're hinged to drop down for relatively easy cleaning:









I line the bottom of each box with doubled wax paper topped with a paper plate to keep it from being scratched through and provide pine straw in a bin for nest material:









After the third or so nest on each side, poop and old nesting material have built up enough to require cleaning, which is easily done by dropping the front panel, slipping a wide putty knife under the wax paper and plate, and lifting nearly all of the mess in a single chunk, thanks to the pine straw acting like rebar in poop cement.

Don't know that mine's the "best" route, but its been a good one.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

so if provided enough room they will lay another set of eggs when their young are not yet ready to be on their own?

I was thinking something like this out of plywood, and a hinge to let it fold down.










Thanks for the pictures Rick, dats a buncha poop.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> Gregg,
> 
> Do you want me to post the coop and trap pictures you sent me?


Heck yea, I would appreciate it. 

Thanks, Gavin


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

savage25xtreme said:


> so if provided enough room they will lay another set of eggs when their young are not yet ready to be on their own?


My better pairs do, particularly when on a high protein diet.



> dats a buncha poop.


Like all God's children, they eat and they poop.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW! That is some coop.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Wayne, will paint this weekend to match the kennel.
Have you and your son caught any birds?

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

After my son's back got better, he got an upper respertory infection. So, I bought some and have plenty now. As soon as my back gets well I'll get the trap out again.


----------



## terry cover (Aug 11, 2012)

I am one of the lucky ones. My friend next door has racing birds. He sell the ones he is done with to me for $2.00 each. So when I am training sit to flush, they go back to him and I get them back for free.
Each one has a leg band on.
Terry


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

terry cover said:


> I am one of the lucky ones. My friend next door has racing birds. He sell the ones he is done with to me for $2.00 each. So when I am training sit to flush, they go back to him and I get them back for free.
> Each one has a leg band on.
> Terry


Wow, $2.00 ea. I guess everyone is his morning cup of coffee.
Thats awesome, birds for next to nothing.

I caught 4 birds today in my new trap. I guess my design worked.
The trap has been out for 5 days and I put out more corn on Wednesday for attractant.
I checked today and 4 were in the trap with 3 others on the outside, they know where it is now.
I am slowly learning Pigeon behavior, I am gonna catchthem all.(he is out of his mind)

Gregg Leonard


----------



## terry cover (Aug 11, 2012)

Gregg
It is a funny way how I met him.. Jim lives about 200yrds from my house. One day I saw birds flying around, and though I was in heaven. After getting 5 or 6 of them a training I went. I saw this truck coming up to mine. Not knowing him, he asked to stopped at his house. I went over, he asked me to see the birds. Then he asked me to hold a clip board, then he asked me to look at the bands on thier legs. As he read them off, I started to check them off. Talk about felling Like ****.... He said, If I really needed birds just ask. That is how the price came up..........

Terry


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

terry cover said:


> Gregg
> It is a funny way how I met him.. Jim lives about 200yrds from my house. One day I saw birds flying around, and though I was in heaven. After getting 5 or 6 of them a training I went. I saw this truck coming up to mine. Not knowing him, he asked to stopped at his house. I went over, he asked me to see the birds. Then he asked me to hold a clip board, then he asked me to look at the bands on thier legs. As he read them off, I started to check them off. Talk about felling Like ****.... He said, If I really needed birds just ask. That is how the price came up..........
> 
> Terry


Pigeon folks are everywhere.
You just need to make sure you get the right type. Some would not only never sell a bird to a dog person, they might even harass you for animal abuse (visit some of the pigeon forum sites and you'll see what i mean).


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

TN_LAB said:


> Pigeon folks are everywhere.
> You just need to make sure you get the right type. Some would not only never sell a bird to a dog person, they might even harass you for animal abuse (visit some of the pigeon forum sites and you'll see what i mean).


Oh yea, I have talked to some wack'os already.
Been to some of the forums to ask advice about raising birds, did not mention dogs at all.
Trying to keep a low profile in the hood, the coop is on the side of my kennel and only 1 neighbor ( who is cool ) can see the coop.

I like Terry's deal alot better, at $2.00 a bird it will take me 600 birds to pay for the coop.
Oh well!

Gregg Leonard


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Netted another 15 from the overpass and had to have a chat with the sheriff's department. I was told you have to have a hunting license in Oklahoma (luckily I had mine on me), anyone know what the law really says?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

state to state thing.
some new guys, sheriff or game wadren.
think they are "rock doves" and are a game bird.
most with more time on, think they are rats with wings.
all will want to see your hunting tags.
it's how they roll.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

ndk3819 said:


> Netted another 15 from the overpass and had to have a chat with the sheriff's department. I was told you have to have a hunting license in Oklahoma (luckily I had mine on me), anyone know what the law really says?


Are you using a ladder to get to the center posts or catching them under the sides where the concrete slopes up under the bridge?

Trapping has been slow this week, only one bird for me, are pigeon bio rythyms off?

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Anybody catching any birds? I have not caught any birds this week.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

PTF...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php

I was suprised to see that there were actually pigeon forums. I see that there are rescues for injured feral pigeons too if any of you trapping need to find a home for an injured pigeon.
Our traps go back out today. We told the lady at the horse stable to pull them in for a week while we were out of town to empty them.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I moved 2 of my traps to new bridges yesterday. There is night construction at the one by my office
and I caught all the nesters at another by the house. After work I built a new trap, the latest design
is 36" long x 18" wide and 16" tall. It has a door at each end and a removal door on top. After training
today, I'm gonna build one more and try to set them out before dark.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Built 2 more traps today, caught 7 more birds in the last 2 days.
Also caught a feral cat, 5 more to catch and take to the cat lady.
They can't be gone fast enough, driving my dogs crazy at night.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Gregg, do you have any pictures of your traps you want to share?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

2labs said:


> Gregg, do you have any pictures of your traps you want to share?
> Thanks
> Dave


Dave, send me a text and I will send pics, I'm techno stupid can't post here.
404-580-6268 mobile
Thanks,
Gregg Leonard


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Illinois Bob said:


> PTF...
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php
> 
> I was suprised to see that there were actually pigeon forums. I see that there are rescues for injured feral pigeons too if any of you trapping need to find a home for an injured pigeon.
> Our traps go back out today. We told the lady at the horse stable to pull them in for a week while we were out of town to empty them.


Keeping pigeons is more popular than you might think.

_Pigeons are big business
_We normally think of the pigeon as being an unwelcome guest in our towns and cities but most of us are unaware that racing pigeons can be worth huge sums of money. One racing pigeon recently sold for a staggering $132,517.00! The 3-year old bird was a champion racer beating 21,000 other pigeons in one long distance race. For this reason he was bought by one British company that breeds racing pigeons for ‘stud’. One very happy pigeon! The previous record price for a pigeon was $73, 800.00.

*Pigeon keeping* is the art and science of breeding domestic pigeons. People have practiced pigeon keeping for about 10,000 years in almost every part of the world.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Caught 2 more feral cats today, bad news, the neighbor told me there
are 8 total cats. I thought only 5, oh well, 5 more to catch .

Caught 5 more pigeons today, moved 2 traps to new bridges.
The birds found my corn at a new bridge with at least 200 birds, rebaited around the trap, waiting.

I am trying to get 25 mating pairs in my coop, the rest will be flyers and shackled for blinds.
I've got 44 birds in the coop but need to cull out youngsters that won't breed for 6 more months.
Finally, some are starting to pair up and claim a nesting box, no eggs yet.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretty good first day with the new home made trap!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

ndk3819 said:


> View attachment 8572
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trap Nate, how did you make your doors?
Did you catch these on the first day the trap was out?
If so, looks like you have a good spot.

Gregg


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

golfandhunter said:


> Nice trap Nate, how did you make your doors?
> Did you catch these on the first day the trap was out?
> If so, looks like you have a good spot.
> 
> I made the doors the same as yours without the clothes hanger frame. I have 2 large staples acting as hinges on each door. I'll try to get some pictures up later today. The pigeons were already pretty accustomed to finding food in the area of this trap since its the same location i was using my previous trap that didn't work. The pigeons figured out how to get to the grain without fully entering the trap doors on the other 1. Hopefully i'll have some more by days end but i am getting close to full in my coop now anyway. Between netting them under the bridge, and this trap, plus my friend who works for a industrial pest control company who traps pigeons, my coops about full, i'm pushing 60 birds as it is.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

OK who lives in England?  

Hundreds of racing pigeons have been disappearing over a sleepy pocket of North East England, earning the region a reputation as the "Birdmuda Triangle." 
http://news.yahoo.com/pigeons-vanish-birdmuda-triangle-123049613.html


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Caught another feral cat yesterday, that makes 5 cats transported to the cat lady.
I caught 10 pigeons in one of the new traps yesterday, took 4 days of baiting and waiting.
Also caught 2 in another trap, 12 birds in one day, thats a record for me.

We are starting a long weekend of training today at Day/Didier farms in Grantville, Ga.
Captain Jack, is starting swim by with our blf pup Jesse and hopes to finish by Tuesday next week.
Oh yea, we are gonna shoot some flyers this weekend for sure.
Hope everyone has a great holiday. Gotta hit the road now, gonna wet a hook for an hour at first light.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Caught 7 birds today in the trap I caught 10 yesterday.
Caught 4 in the wire trap from Nixalite.

Glen ran Jesse on swim by and she did great today, not to good at treading water yet.
Also ran 4 wheeler singles with her and pattern blinds, big day.

Caught 2 Big Lipped Bass this morning before we started Training.

back at it at 7:30 manania.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Had a good weekend of training, big crowd showed every day.
I caught 5 more birds on sunday and took them for training yesterday.
After Glen finished swim by with Jesse, he grabbed a pigeon and clipped only one wing and put white survey tape on the other wing.
Took a pistol the bird and Jesse up the field about 50 yards, remote sat Jesse, fired the pistol
and threw the bird. I did not catch any birds yesterday, guess the birds took off for the holiday.
But, I was looking for the bird Glen threw for Jesse because it never stopped flying on one wing!!!
If anyone sees a one winged pigeon with white ribbon in the Atlanta area please contact Glen.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a trap on the ground near a bridge and under a power line.
Trap was there for 5 days and they ate no corn, so i put 2 live birds in the trap.
Checked the trap yesterday, there is a big red tailed hawk in the trap, pigeons are dead
and he has eaten the breasts out of one bird, the other is dead. Wow he was cool, took 10 mins.
to get him out unharmed.

Gregg


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

had my first night netting session and netted 7, was easier than I had thought. found them during day on wires and at night under bridge


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I am back catching pigeons this week and nabbed a homer or racer in one of the traps.
He has a red band on one leg with no marking. the other leg has a white band with AU 2012 and NA 760.
I assume the first is August 2012, any body know how to find out what the other letters and numbers mean?
Thanks in advance for any help.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> I am back catching pigeons this week and nabbed a homer or racer in one of the traps.
> He has a red band on one leg with no marking. the other leg has a white band with AU 2012 and NA 760.
> I assume the first is August 2012, any body know how to find out what the other letters and numbers mean?
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> ...


Know nothing about pigeons, but was interested and fired up the Google Machine and found this: http://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm

AU 2012 means that the pigeon was registered with the American Racing Pigeon Union in 2012. NA is the club code for the North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club. 760 is a designation to identify the actual bird. Shoot this dude an email and he can probably find the owner:

Club Name	:	NORTH ATLANTA RPC
Club Code	:	NA
Club Secretary	:	BOB TAVARES
City	:	MARIETTA
State	:	GA
Phone No.	:	678-778-1769
Email Address	:	[email protected]


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Double Haul, I will send him a note.


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

bought some 1x2 and chicken wire going to try first trap . went out the other night late and only found 1 under bridge. they must go under bridge at different times at night

could one of the trap builders post a close up picture of door

thanks


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

dozer said:


> bought some 1x2 and chicken wire going to try first trap . went out the other night late and only found 1 under bridge. they must go under bridge at different times at night
> 
> could one of the trap builders post a close up picture of door
> 
> thanks


Hey Dozer, send me a text and I will send you some pics of doors and traps.

Gregg Leonard 404-580-6268


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

caught 14 birds today, no banded birds just big bridge chickens.
I made contact with the owner of the banded bird, thanks to Double Haul.
Gonna try to work out a reward of cull birds from him in return for his prized racer.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

sent you a text Greg, thanks for help. I made a 24 x 24 x 12 trap. I used closet shelving wire for the door. are you guys using cracked or kernal corn


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

dozer said:


> sent you a text Greg, thanks for help. I made a 24 x 24 x 12 trap. I used closet shelving wire for the door. are you guys using cracked or kernal corn


Whole Kernal


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry Dozer, did not get your text.
I am at the CSRA trial.


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

I tried again on the text, checked my trap today and no sign of action yet


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

dozer said:


> I tried again on the text, checked my trap today and no sign of action yet


sorry Dozer, I am not getting your text.
My # 404-580-6268. I cant email pics.
Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

All my traps, but one had birds when I returned from the trial on Sunday.
One trap had been opened and birds gone, damn tree huggers.

Anyone catching anything?

Gregg


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

my new trap is out by corn elevator, I counted 30 birds on top of the bin. nothing inside yet. thinking about going under bridge and net one and place in trap. I am using corn 

I put a decoy bird in my trap that I netted last night, tried a new bridge last night and had a visitor ask me a few questions. I think he was a Sherrif, wanted to know what the heck I was doing and was it legal. I stated the DNR stated is was 100% legal to harvest under bridges and he looked at my license and said sorry to bother you.

had a hard time with this bridge, my pole/net was not long enough and I swear the pigeons new that they woud sit at the top and not move. I am thinking about using conduit in sections. I need about 25 ft of pole 

wondering what some of you are using for nets

thanks Gregg for picture also


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

pulled my trap last night, got nothing. having more luck with netting. Caught 5 last night.


----------



## mollyjmu (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not having any luck this fall. I have a wire trap with two doors that are propped open and the damn birds won't even eat the corn and bread that is around the trap, let alone go in the trap to get the majority of the whole kernel corn. Any suggestions fellas?


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I set my $40.00 trap on top of a filling station roof, propped the doors, drove past pigeons going in and out, next day took the props off, went to work, and came back by and some jack wagon stole my trap.......


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I made a pigeon trap years ago. I'd set it up where pigeons congregated and would sit in my truck at a distance waiting for it to fill up. No luck. I talked to someone who said to put a live pigeon in it and leave it out longer. Next weekend I did and left it out all day. Returned to find someone had released the pigeon and smashed the trap...


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

mollyjmu said:


> I'm not having any luck this fall. I have a wire trap with two doors that are propped open and the damn birds won't even eat the corn and bread that is around the trap, let alone go in the trap to get the majority of the whole kernel corn. Any suggestions fellas?


Molly, move the trap to another location and use only corn, get rid of the bread.
I have 4 traps out right now but only catching birds in one of them consistantly.
There is lots of seed on the ground in the fall and the birds are not crazed for food.
They will eat around the trap for easy pickings in the fall. When it gets cold the game will
change in your favor as they need more food to survive like ducks.
I always leave the doors down and put alot of corn around the area to get them started.
It usually takes a week ot two to get them around the trap and to start catching them.
Be patient and check your bait every other day to make sure the rats and squirrels are not chowing on your corn.

Good Luck,
Gregg Leonard


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

they are doing the same to my trap, they will eat the corn I put out but will not enter. I left the wires up for a couple days and they went in but when down nothing

I wish I had a deer cam on them to see what they are doing


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

RailRoadRetrievers said:


> ........ some jack wagon stole my trap.......





John Lash said:


> ....... Returned to find someone had released the pigeon and smashed the trap...




you guys need a P.U.L.L. sign to ward off the huggers of trees. I use one. Works wonders!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay what does PULL stand for?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Okay what does PULL stand for?


WARNING!This Trap is the Private Property of 
The Pigeon Urban Liberation LeagueRescuing pigeons from their urban squalor, transporting them to rural environments and lovingly releasing them to fly free.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

print that on a tag and put on your traps


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Ha that is awesome!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Got my girl in the office to print some PULL signs and laminate them yesterday.
We'll see if the pigeons can read!!!

Gregg Leonard


----------



## mollyjmu (Jul 27, 2012)

golfandhunter said:


> Molly, move the trap to another location and use only corn, get rid of the bread.
> I have 4 traps out right now but only catching birds in one of them consistantly.
> There is lots of seed on the ground in the fall and the birds are not crazed for food.
> They will eat around the trap for easy pickings in the fall. When it gets cold the game will
> ...


Thanks for the help Gregg. I'm going to go ask the 711 guys if I can put it on their roof and make up a few lies about racing pigeons or relocating them for humane purposes. I ran into the same problem a RailRoadRetrievers and have to bend this sucker back in place after somebody beat it up. And Tim is my name, Molly is the dog


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

mollyjmu said:


> Thanks for the help Gregg. I'm going to go ask the 711 guys if I can put it on their roof and make up a few lies about racing pigeons or relocating them for humane purposes. I ran into the same problem a RailRoadRetrievers and have to bend this sucker back in place after somebody beat it up. And Tim is my name, Molly is the dog


Good Luck Tim, I know that Molly really wants you to be successful.

Gregg


----------

